# Have you ever..?



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Seen a Boer buck like this?

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/grd/983539336.html

Hopefully the link works.. I've just never seen one quite like it.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes, although our Boer goat registry doesnt accept black animals, whether they are solid black or black headed. Here, he would be sold as a Black Kalahari, probably unregistered. 

He does have a nice head, but the rest of the body leaves much to be desired. 

A friend of mine had a good crossbred black buck for a while, he took two black wethers sired by this buck to a local carcase competition and cleaned up - they were something special those wethers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yes... they do have solid black registered boers ...I have seen some real nice ones....but I am not ready to have them in my herd just yet..... :shades: 

I disagree... that all solid black boers are aggressive......just like anything else....you get some occasionally.... to not at all....


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I saw one similiar on our craigslist. I love how she says "aggressive breed" and then says her has a "great attitude"

:roll:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I actually think that is a bit of a typo.



> He is a very aggressive breed and throws BEAUTIFUL solid black kids





> He is a very aggressive *breeder* and throws BEAUTIFUL solid black kids


I think the owner may have meant that he is a buck with a high libido, gets em all in kid and has good kids, so a proven breeder. Looking at his eye, he doesnt look like a very agressive buck to me, he has very soft eyes.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

We have one black headed percentage doe and we get a near solid black buck out of her every year, nobody ever wants him though :roll: This year she finally gave us a black doe kid. I'm not really sure how dominant the black gene is, but we have percentages not fullbloods so we get all kinds of things


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes, I actually really like the colored boers and they go for high around here. My doe is bred to a black anf whit paint fullblood.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i think black looks great on boers. but they wouldnt last in africa because it gets too hot for their coat coloring.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone; I don't know anything about Boers, obviously, so thanks for filling me in.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

my friend had one.. he was so friendly..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I actually think that is a bit of a typo.
> 
> Quote:
> He is a very aggressive breed and throws BEAUTIFUL solid black kids
> ...


 Keren .......I believe you are right....now that you pointed that out .... LOL....


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thumbs up to keren. :thumb:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Now I have a black and white buckling!!! (He's gonna be a weather though)


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't SOLID black mean ALL black with no or minimal other coloring? This animal seems to have a lot of other color along his side. This would not be solid black to me.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

That's just his undercoat.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

crocee, that is the cashmere undercoat that comes in winter, and dilutes the normal colour of the goat. Once he slicks off in summer he will be nice and smooth and black again.

The same happens with solid red boers - check out this link for a number of photos showing winter vs summer coat

http://kalaharigoats.com/


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Than you for the explanation. The more I learn, the more I am confused.


----------

